# Frozen trunk latch



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is in the proper section but here goes:

The other morning, as the temperature was below (-5C), I couldn't open my trunk because the button was frozen solid. This was after a period of wet snow/rain with overnight freezing temperatures. Some of the seals around the door were mildly frozen but no real issue opening the doors or even the trunk itself. Just the trunk button was completely frozen. it was fine later in the day when it warmed up and the trunk was still openable using the remote (meaning none of the electronics were frozen, just the rubber button under the chrome trim), but it's a bit of a nuisance when the keys are in the ignition and the car is running because you can't use the remote button at that point. You have to shut off the car, take the keys out, and use the remote to pop the trunk. Has anyone else had this type of issue or has water gotten in the rubber button seal and frozen?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine has done this today. After freezing rain and then thawing out today it hasn't worked at all. I thought after it got above freezing that it might start working but no luck. I guess I will have to take it on later in the week but then it will work and be a "no fault found" ....typical!


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a side note, 
I brought our '11 Cruze in to have that very button replaced. It was working intermittently. Never when wet, only sometimes when dry. They did a couple things while it was in. They replaced the button under warranty. They also turned that little plastic handle around so the open face is out. The switch now works flawlessly. It opens even with the key in the ignition and the car running. It never did that before!

Just an FYI.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had been wondering if anyone else was having this problem. Mine works intermittently as well, especially when cold or wet. Every time I'm in for service I forget to mention it.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

It is a 10 min service to determine the problem. Its a 25 min fix due to flashing so it opens when the car is running. Its also a part they did not have in stock.


----------

